# Mythtv Setup Problem

## xonit

hi,

ich hab bei der mythtv installation das problem das ich folgende meldungbekomme :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
> 
> QSqlDatabase warning: QMYSQL3 driver not loaded
> ...

 

und ich nicht weiss wie ich das beheben soll da das meine erste mysql und mythtv installation ist   :Smile: 

bisher hab ich 

* MySQL installiert (ebuild / mysql_install_db )

* XMLTV installiert 

* MythTV installiert 

* MySQL rc-update

* MySQL ein root passwort verpasst

* MythTV in MySQL eingefügt ('mysql < /usr/share/mythtv/database/mc.sql')

und jetzt weiss ich nicht mehr weiter.

bye

xonit

und

----------

## haceye

Hi,

Das is genau die gleiche blöde Situation wie bei mir. Da hilft nur ein re-emergen der qt-lib.

Du hast nämlich die Qt mit "USE=-mysql" emerged.

```

USE=mysql emerge -pv qt

```

Wobei du das "USE=mysql" inzw. wahrscheinlich gar nicht mehr brauchst.

Viel Glück noch mit MythTV, bei mir läuft es nicht  :Sad: 

ciao

----------

## xonit

hi,

vielen vielen dank das emergen hat geholfen aber myth läuft trotzdem nicht zum einen erkennt er mein sb!live nicht als audio gerät an und zum anderen hat er beim datenbank füllen mit dem fernsehprogramm noch fehler 

 *Quote:*   

> removing conflicting program: kabel-1.szing.at Ein K?fig voller Helden 200307250 74500-20030725082000
> 
> conflicted with             : kabel-1.szing.at Eine schrecklich nette Familie 20 030725081500-20030725132000
> 
> 

 

----------

## Pietschy

Ich fummle auch seit ein parr tagen an myth rum und es läuft mittlerweile  :Smile:  Mega Cooles TV programm.

wegen den Audio problem:

Ich nehme an du benutzt alsa, Myth braucht oss unterstützung sonst iss da nicht mit audio. Also das alsa oss dingens installierten und das modul machladen.

modprobe snd-pcm-oss   << sollte reichen.

Mit alsamixer einstellen, das von linein und capeture aufgenommen wird und trotzdem linein auf Mute schalten. Capeture auf 80% natürlich.

Datenbank und mythfilldatabase:

Ok ich habe mit mythfilldatabase meine programme aus meiner xawtvrc in die Datenbank gepumpt und mich anschliessend gewundert, warum die Sendungen nicht zu den entsprechende Programmen zugeordnet wurden.  Ein Blick in die Datenbank (channel Tabelle) und alles war klar.

mythfilldatabase hat neue datensätze für jedes programm angelegt (die mit den chanid's im 3000der Bereich) allerding fehlen dort die Einträge auf welcher fequenz die Sender liegen. Die einetrag mit zweistelligen chanid's sind die von xawtv und dort sind die einträge in der Spalte 'xmltvid' falsch.

Das muss man korrigieren und die überflüssigen Zeilen wieder löschen, die Programm tabelle nochmal leerräumen. Und dann klappts auch mit mythfilldatabase, und mythweb  :Wink: 

diese conflicted geschichte habe ich auch, ich denke aber eher, das dies "nur" feinheiten in von Programmänderungen sind.

Grüße Ronny

----------

## cocaxx

Hi!

Ich kann mythtv zwar starten und auch im frontend konfigurieren, tv gucken kann ich aber nicht  :Sad: 

Ich sehr nur so ein grünes Bild, das etwas oben flimmert und sound kommt auch keiner. Mit zapping kann ich mit den selben Eisntellungen problemlos tv gucken.

Kann mir evtl. jemand helfen?

 Hier die Ausgabe von mythbackend:

```

-bash-2.05b$ mythbackend

Starting up as the master server.

Probed: /dev/video0 - Television

Probed: /dev/video0 - Composite1

Probed: /dev/video0 - S-Video

Probed: /dev/video0 - Composite3

2003-08-29 17:38:57 adding: cocaxx.homelinux.com as a player 1

2003-08-29 17:38:57 adding: cocaxx.homelinux.com as a player 0

2003-08-29 17:38:57 adding: cocaxx.homelinux.com as a player 0

2003-08-29 17:38:57 adding: cocaxx.homelinux.com as a remote ringbuffer

Changing from None to WatchingLiveTV

audio volume set to '65535'

strange error flushing buffer ...

Changing from WatchingLiveTV to None

2003-08-29 18:04:01 adding: cocaxx.homelinux.com as a player 1

2003-08-29 18:04:02 adding: cocaxx.homelinux.com as a player 0

2003-08-29 18:04:02 adding: cocaxx.homelinux.com as a player 0

2003-08-29 18:04:02 adding: cocaxx.homelinux.com as a remote ringbuffer

Changing from None to WatchingLiveTV

audio volume set to '65535'

strange error flushing buffer ...

Error, couldn't find any available channels.

Your database is most likely setup incorrectly.

Error, couldn't find any available channels.

Your database is most likely setup incorrectly.

Error, couldn't find any available channels.

Your database is most likely setup incorrectly.

Error, couldn't find any available channels.

Your database is most likely setup incorrectly.

Changing from WatchingLiveTV to None

2003-08-29 18:07:26 adding: cocaxx.homelinux.com as a player 1

2003-08-29 18:07:26 adding: cocaxx.homelinux.com as a player 0

2003-08-29 18:07:26 adding: cocaxx.homelinux.com as a player 0

2003-08-29 18:07:26 adding: cocaxx.homelinux.com as a remote ringbuffer

Changing from None to WatchingLiveTV

strange error flushing buffer ...

Changing from WatchingLiveTV to None

 

```

Hier die Ausgabe vom frontend:

```

-bash-2.05b$ mythfrontend

connecting to backend server: 127.0.0.1:6543

Opening OSS audio device '/dev/dsp'.

Over/underscanning. V: 0.000000, H: 0.000000, XOff: 0, YOff: 0

Using XV port 77

Changing from None to WatchingLiveTV

rebuffering (47875 128000)

Changing from WatchingLiveTV to None

Changing from None to None

-bash-2.05b$

```

P.s.

Die Datenbank ist komplett, es fehlen eigtl. keine Daten. Ich hab sie sogar extra nochmals angelegt.....

Vor dem Neuanlegen der DB kam der fehler mit den fehlenden-Channels nicht...der FEhler war aber der selbe

grüße

cocaxx

----------

